# To Take For Granted



## RhoKappa

Привет, ребята!  It has been a while since I last posted here.  I've been missing out on a lot of good Russian help.  I can certainly use your help here.

This is an idiomatic expression in English I am having trouble translating to Russian: to take for granted.  What is the Russian equivalent?

Here are some English expressions of the idiom I would like translated into Russian.

"Please, don't take me for granted."  Как сказать по-русски?

That is a very valuable phrase to garner respect.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

"принимать как само собой разумеющееся"


----------



## Saluton

Also принимать как должное, but that is "to take for granted". It obviously doesn't fit here. I don't understand the phrase ''Please, don't take me for granted". Could you explain what it means?


----------



## Maroseika

rhokappa said:


> "please, don't take me for granted."  Как сказать по-русски?


Смотри, не привыкни ко мне.


----------



## elemika

Hi,
is it from _Don't Take Me For Granted _lyrics_?_

_Maybe, не принимай меня как данность?_


----------



## mrayp

Saluton said:


> I don't understand the phrase ''Please, don't take me for granted". Could you explain what it means?



It's a way of saying "appreciate me more".


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

The whole expression shouldn't be translated into another language word-for-word, it wouldn't make sense (even though i have given the literal translation above).
As an idiomatic expression this probably means "Please don't underestimate me!", or better yet "Please hear me out/listen to me!"


----------



## mrayp

bedtimestorynyc said:


> The whole expression shouldn't be translated into another language word-for-word, it wouldn't make sense (even though i have given the literal translation above).
> As an idiomatic expression this probably means "Please don't underestimate me!", or better yet "Please hear me out/listen to me!"



I disagree with both these descriptions. "To take for granted" simply means to not recognize the value or importance of something that you have.


----------



## RhoKappa

Correct.  In English, to take something for granted means to underestimate its value.  This is a very important idiomatic expression for Russians to understand, because this is a very powerful expression.

Here is an example.  You hire somebody to do something for you; he does a very good job and he is very proud of his work, but you do nothing to thank him and treat his work as if it was nothing.  You did not care about his effort he put into it, and he is insulted.  Another example is going to an orphanage and donating toys to children, but the children just take them and throw them in a pile with the rest of their toys; the toys you bought meant nothing to them.  In either case, you were taken for granted.

Here is another example.  You see a loaf of bread on the table and you have the attitude of "so what?" and don't think anything special about it.  However, your grandmother spent six hours to bake that loaf of bread and you treat the bread like any other ordinary bread you buy at the supermarket.  Your grandmother would get very mad at you because you took her bread for granted.

To take people for granted means to show no consideration for the efforts of what they have done for you.  In short, you do not care.  Everybody has taken something for granted in their lifetimes.  Suppose you got tired on an airplane and you need a pillow to rest on.  You rudely tell the stewardess that you need a pillow and she looks all over the plane for one, but the only thing she can find is her own pillow in the back; she gives you her own pillow and you don't even thank her.  She would be very mad at you because you took her for granted.

I hope this best explains the idiom.  Given those examples, how do you best say, "Please, don't take me for granted"?


----------



## flying_spur

I would say that the best variant is "Не принимай меня как само собой разумеющееся" but nevertheless I believe that hardly any Russian would say it this way... Well, my father, for example, often says "Ты не ценишь, что я для тебя делаю" or "Ты меня не ценишь" which means that I underestimate his efforts and what he does for me. Unfortunately, nothing else leaps to my mind right now... but I hope this will help!


----------



## polysonic

Well, I am not sure exactly if I understand well, but in the situations given as an example I would say:
"Ты меня не ценишь!"
Or in some cases (more emotional):
"Не вытирай об меня ноги!", "Я тебе не тряпка", but these are only if I am very-very insulted and can't hold my emotions.
Still, it is very difficult for me to imagine the situation when I  speak like that. The situation which is more natural for me is - "Can't  you see - he takes you for granted?" - when speaking with a friend.
"Разве ты не видишь, он тебя использует!" или "Он вытирает об тебя ноги, а ты не замечаешь" (Can't you see, he uses (?) you! or He wipes his feet on you, but you notice nothing!)

Still, I am not sure if it is possible to find a good equivalent for this expression.


----------



## flying_spur

Разве ты не видишь, он тебя использует! - would be "can't you see he is using you!" I wouldn't mix this expression with take for granted, however they are quite close...


----------



## RhoKappa

flying_spur said:


> Разве ты не видишь, он тебя использует! - would be "can't you see he is using you!" I wouldn't mix this expression with take for granted, however they are quite close...


Oh, that would be useful, too.  How do I say that to a girl who wants to use me?  Как сказать, "Please, don't use me" по-русски?


----------



## flying_spur

It would be "Не используй меня(как тряпку)!" but the more common way is to say "Ты меня используешь!" - as a kind of accusation, "You use me!"
or also to ask(oratorically) "Why are you using me?!(Can't you see that I love you!)" - "Зачем ты меня используешь?!(Разве ты не видишь, что я люблю тебя!)"

I would like to emphasize that such expressions as "Не вытирай об меня ноги!", "Я тебе не тряпка", "Не используй меня как тряпку!" are really emotional, so they won't do for a polite talk and will show your emotions and anger of being used.


----------



## polysonic

I agree with flying_spur and just want to say that I find it strange to translate this phrase literally (in the form of request - "Please, don't..."). In Russian language the form of request doesn't fit this situation, I don't know why.


----------



## flying_spur

polysonic, you are absolutely right! I was thinking about it and couldn't understand why, but we usually don't say it in the form of request...


----------



## Andrey05

flying_spur said:


> It would be "Не используй меня(как тряпку)!" but the more common way is to say "Ты меня используешь!" - as a kind of accusation, "You use me!"
> or also to ask(oratorically) "Why are you using me?!(Can't you see that I love you!)" - "Зачем ты меня используешь?!(Разве ты не видишь, что я люблю тебя!)"
> 
> I would like to emphasize that such expressions as "Не вытирай об меня ноги!", "Я тебе не тряпка", "Не используй меня как тряпку!" are really emotional, so they won't do for a polite talk and will show your emotions and anger of being used.


 
RhoKappa, as you can see we don't have a one-to-one idiom for 'don't take me for granted', and the way you can translate it depends on the degree of insult you experience. I like Flying_spur's versions "Ты меня используешь!" and "Не используй меня как тряпку!", but they're a bit too strong. A suggestion for softer ones could be:

Я тебе не пустое место!
У меня тоже есть чувства!
Не будь таким эгоистом!
Подумай хоть раз о других!

и т. д. и т. п.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> I agree with flying_spur and just want to say that I find it strange to translate this phrase literally (in the form of request - "Please, don't..."). In Russian language the form of request doesn't fit this situation, I don't know why.


May be because in Russian it would be a sort of begging for “thank you”  
 «Ты меня используешь (как тряпку) действительно очень хорошее выражение и может быть отличным эквивалентом _Please, don't take me for granted_ в зависимости от ситуации -- то есть когда действительно кто-то кого-то использует. Хотя с тряпкой и вправду «посильнее» звучит.
А что же с примерами, которые дал RhoKappa в посте № 9?
Что бы вы сказали на месте недооцененного с его точки зрения рабочего, неблагодарному ребенку или если Вы – стюардесса, поделившаяся последней подушкой? Я, честно говоря, не нашел подходящего выражения и скорее всего, промолчал бы, а в случае со стюардессой это вообще самый оптимальный вариант. 


> Still, it is very difficult for me to imagine the situation when I speak like that. The situation which is more natural for me is - "Can't you see - he takes you for granted?" - when speaking with a friend.
> "Разве ты не видишь, он тебя использует!" или "Он вытирает об тебя ноги, а ты не замечаешь" (Can't you see, he uses (?) you! or He wipes his feet on you, but you notice nothing!)


О тож. Но обратите внимание, что спрашивает RhoKappa :


> I hope this best explains the idiom. Given those examples, how do you best say, "Please, don't take me for granted"?


То есть, с точки зрения  RhoKappa, такую ситуацию предствить лекго, если он, как я понял, ставит себя мысленно на место этих обиженных людей и спрашивает, как им сказать по-русски "Please, don't take me for granted».
Самое близкое, на мой взгляд, - это упомянутое «Не будь таким эгоистом!», но тоже something is amiss


----------



## polysonic

Thus, Russian language has a very strange behaviour.
We can't _beg_ for thank you, but we have enough _daring _to command: "Don't be an egoist!" ))))


----------



## rho

polysonic said:


> Thus, Russian language has a very strange behaviour.
> We can't _beg_ for thank you, but we have enough _daring _to command: "Don't be an egoist!" ))))



I myself have noticed this while reading through Russian texts. It's always interesting to discover the interesting mannerisms that accompany a language or culture 

English is a much more indirect language (for instance, one form of making a command doesn't actually contain any sort of command in it!  (i.e. 'you may do this'))


----------



## Andrey05

rho said:


> English is a much more indirect language (for instance, one form of making a command doesn't actually contain any sort of command in it!  (i.e. 'you may do this'))


 
I wouldn't say the difference is that strong actually. We have lots of ways to express things in Russian, and almost always the translation can have the same structure. E.g. your example 'you may do this' as a command will also work in Russian as an advice or even an order:

- Чем бы мне заняться в воскресенье?
- Мы можем пойти на пляж, например.

or

- Если ты и дальше будешь работать спустя рукава, завтра можешь паковать свои вещи!




polysonic said:


> Thus, Russian language has a very strange behaviour.
> We can't _beg_ for thank you, ))


 
Sure we can! 
*Прошу* прощенья! 



polysonic said:


> but we have enough _daring _to command: "Don't be an egoist!" ))))


 
This version actually comes closest to the original English structure: _Don't take_ ... is translated as _Don't be_ ..., or implicitly _to take a person for granted _as _to be an egoist_. To me _Don't be such an egoist_ is just as commanding as _Don't take me for granted,_ when said in situations rho has described.


----------



## polysonic

Andrey05 said:


> I wouldn't say the difference is that strong actually. We have lots of ways to express things in Russian, and almost always the translation can have the same structure. E.g. your example 'you may do this' as a command will also work in Russian as an advice or even an order:
> 
> - Чем бы мне заняться в воскресенье?
> - Мы можем пойти на пляж, например.
> 
> or
> 
> - Если ты и дальше будешь работать спустя рукава, завтра можешь паковать свои вещи!


The problem is that in English there are verbs _may, might, can_ which are translated into Russian as - _мочь_.

And also we can translate many things directly of course, but what it will mean. For example, many English-speakers notice that Russians use imperative forms much more often than in English. For an English-speaker AFAIK these forms sound very rude, while Russians often use them as requests. OF COURSE, we have all these formulas - Could you please... , Would you mind...  but common language is simpler.



Andrey05 said:


> Sure we can!
> *Прошу* прощенья!


Well, it is beg *for pardon*. And we discussed if we can beg *for thank you*. Is it possible to say - "Please, say "thank you" to me?
 [/quote]



Andrey05 said:


> This version actually comes closest to the original English structure: _Don't take_ ... is translated as _Don't be_ ..., or implicitly _to take a person for granted _as _to be an egoist_. To me _Don't be such an egoist_ is just as commanding as _Don't take me for granted,_ when said in situations rho has described.


Well, I see the difference in the intentions of speaker.
(1) Don't be an egoist! - sounds like an order because you command to a person to do an action, concerning addressee. 

(2) Don't take me for granted! - a person makes someone to do *something for himself*. And when we want somebody do something for us - it is already a request (here - in the form of order). There is no sense of request in the (1).

Also, I think the (1) can break someone's privacy (it is *you* - who is guilty!) and the (2) is just a beg for mercy (it is *me* - who is offended). I hope that I explain clear...


----------



## Andrey05

It might fall outside the scope of the rho's original question, but I find thes discussion interesting and thus will reply. 



polysonic said:


> The problem is that in English there are verbs _may, might, can_ which are translated into Russian as - _мочь_.
> ...
> 
> OF COURSE, we have all these formulas - Could you please... , Would you mind... but common language is simpler.


 
Then it's about the question of using proper expressions: the both languages have polite, neutral and impolite constructions. It's up to everyone which of those to use, but it's NOT a language feature. In my exprerience people with a university degree talk politely, so I wouldn't generalize....



polysonic said:


> Well, it is beg *for pardon*. And we discussed if we can beg *for thank you*. Is it possible to say - "Please, say "thank you" to me?


 
Oops, I overlooked, my fault (pardon vs thanking). Here's how one can beg for thank you:

А где твое "спасибо"?
Хорошо бы за это поблагодарить! 

or even these ones with a touch of humour will perfectly do:

А если я попрошу сказать "спасибо"?
А англичане за такое благодарят 

or simply an innocent 

Не стоит благодарности! (when someone has just taken you for granted).

Moreover, you can't _beg _for thank you (directly) in English either: you cannot say 

Please, thank me! Or: I beg your 'thank you'!

And - please English speakers correct me if I'm wrong, but "Please, say "thank you" to me." also sounds uunatural in English.



polysonic said:


> Well, I see the difference in the intentions of speaker.
> (1) Don't be an egoist! - sounds like an order because you command to a person to do an action, concerning addressee.
> 
> (2) Don't take me for granted! - a person makes someone to do *something for himself*. And when we want somebody do something for us - it is already a request (here - in the form of order).
> 
> There is no sense of request in the (1).


 
Again, I don't agree. When someone didn't appreciate your effort and you say "Don't be such an egoist!", the natural and most common reaction of him is to apologize. Again, in the situation described (1) and (2) sound equally to me: 

(1) implies: I'm offended by your being such an egoist (Please, apologize).
(2) implies: I'm offended by your taking me for granted (Please, apologize).
[/quote]



polysonic said:


> I disagree. When you say Don't take me for granted!, you actually expect a reaction / apology, which is an action towards us as well.


 
Same with (1), obviously. Try to imagine the situation. Note that neither sentence asks for an apology *explicitly*. E.g. the following reaction is also likely:

- Don't take me for granted!
- What? What you did was just your regular duties! Get lost!



polysonic said:


> Also, I think the (1) can break someone's privacy (it is *you* - who is guilty!) and the (2) is just a beg for mercy (it is *me* - who is offended). I hope that I explain clear...


 
I think you're taking it too literally. First, (2) can also be interpreted as 'you're guilty of taking me for granted' (whereas in fact your 'favour' could have been just your normal duty). Second, I think (1) implies that the speaker is offended, rather than as an accusation (compare with 'Ты - эгоист!').


----------



## polysonic

Andrey05 said:


> Then it's about the question of using proper expressions: the both languages have polite, neutral and impolite constructions. It's up to everyone which of those to use, but it's NOT a language feature. In my exprerience people with a university degree talk politely, so I wouldn't generalize....


It is a not a language feature, it is a feature of culture. But a good translation has to draw attention to culture features. Politeness - a good aspect of these differences. Aren't you agree?



Andrey05 said:


> А где твое "спасибо"?
> Хорошо бы за это поблагодарить!
> 
> or even these ones with a touch of humour will perfectly do:
> 
> А если я попрошу сказать "спасибо"?
> А англичане за такое благодарят
> 
> or simply an innocent
> 
> Не стоит благодарности! (when someone has just taken you for granted).


The last example is not clear for me. 

Ок. Can you say that these phrases can be used as the translation for "Please, don't take me for granted"? (which was the original question)



Andrey05 said:


> I think you're taking it too literally. First, (2) can also be interpreted as 'you're guilty of taking me for granted' (whereas in fact your 'favour' could have been just your normal duty). Second, I think (1) implies that the speaker is offended, rather than as an accusation (compare with 'Ты - эгоист!').



Well, of course, I take it literally. Because, I am sure when we speak about language, we can discuss the meaning (semantics) or the form. The meaning of the situation of "take me for granted" is obvious and it is common for all the cases and examples. Thus  the point of discussion is the *form.* Maybe I am not right (I would like to listen to an English-speaker's opinion), but "Please, don't take me for granted" - has the form of request. And Russian "не будь эгоистом!" - has the form of order in Russian.


----------



## Andrey05

polysonic said:


> It is a not a language feature, it is a feature of culture. But a good translation has to draw attention to culture features. Politeness - a good aspect of these differences. Aren't you agree?


I surely do, and as I said one can always translate polite English expressions by polite Russian ones, which are also used (just like in English) by a group of people (eg well-educated or mannered), certainly not everyone.


polysonic said:


> The last example is not clear for me.


 
Imagine a situation outlined by RhoKappa: Suppose you got tired on an airplane and you need a pillow to rest on. You rudely tell the stewardess that you need a pillow and she looks all over the plane for one, but the only thing she can find is her own pillow in the back; she gives you her own pillow and you just take it without saying anything. Now if she says to you: Не стоит благодарности! 
How would you react?



polysonic said:


> Ок. Can you say that these phrases can be used as the translation for "Please, don't take me for granted"? (which was the original question)


 
No, I was commenting on your remark that 'we don't beg for thank you in Russian'. I disagree and think the two languages don't differ much regarding the expressions for 'begging for thank you', which I tried to examplify and elaborate on. 




polysonic said:


> Well, of course, I take it literally. Because, I am sure when we speak about language, we can discuss the meaning (semantics) or the form. The meaning of the situation of "take me for granted" is obvious and it is common for all the cases and examples. Thus the point of discussion is the *form.* Maybe I am not right (I would like to listen to an English-speaker's opinion), but "Please, don't take me for granted" - has the form of request. And Russian "не будь эгоистом!" - has the form of order in Russian.


 
You seem to fail to understand that in the situations described "не будь таким эгоистом!" is NOT an order, but rather a plea for apologies and admitting you've behaved selfishly. You interpret it as if it were "Не будь строителем, лучше выучись на плотника", just because the *form *is similar. But think about the *semantics *of "не будь таким эгоистом!"...


----------



## elemika

dec-sev said:


> May be because in Russian it would be a sort of begging for “thank you”
> «Ты меня используешь (как тряпку) действительно очень хорошее выражение и может быть отличным эквивалентом _Please, don't take me for granted_ в зависимости от ситуации -- то есть когда действительно кто-то кого-то использует. Хотя с тряпкой и вправду «посильнее» звучит.
> А что же с примерами, которые дал RhoKappa в посте № 9?
> Что бы вы сказали на месте недооцененного с его точки зрения рабочего, неблагодарному ребенку или если Вы – стюардесса, поделившаяся последней подушкой? Я, честно говоря, не нашел подходящего выражения и скорее всего, промолчал бы, а в случае со стюардессой это вообще самый оптимальный вариант.
> 
> О тож. Но обратите внимание, что спрашивает RhoKappa :
> 
> То есть, с точки зрения  RhoKappa, такую ситуацию предствить лекго, если он, как я понял, ставит себя мысленно на место этих обиженных людей и спрашивает, как им сказать по-русски "Please, don't take me for granted».
> Самое близкое, на мой взгляд, - это упомянутое «Не будь таким эгоистом!», но тоже something is amiss





Самое первое, что приходит в голову в такой ситуации -
 "Хоть бы спасибо сказал (-а/-и)". 

У Andrey05 - А где твое "спасибо"?
                   Хорошо бы за это поблагодарить! 

Но идиомами все это назвать трудно.


----------



## RhoKappa

Wow, this is getting complex, but I like the answers I've had on this thread so far.

I would have to say that the best way to describe the intended feeling of "Please, don't take me for granted" is a plea to be respected and appreciated.

The best way to understand the idiom (to take for granted) is to treat things as if they were given (granted) to you in such abundance that you do not care about them.  For example, your father gave you one hundred apples and told you that you can do whatever you wish with them.  If you took one bite out of an apple and threw it away, you took that apple for granted.  If you took the next apple and did nothing and threw it away you took another apple for granted.  After all, why should you care about what to do with those apples when you have a hundred of them already, and your father may give you a hundred more the next day?  Given that, how can you not have a tendency to neglect and take those apples for granted?

When people are taken for granted, they are treated the same way.  They are neglected, not appreciated and used and thrown away without any thought of them.  I hope you guys fully understand the idiom now.

In that connection, not only people can be taken for granted, but anything else for that matter.  Girls can take your money for granted, that they spend your money without any thought of how hard you worked for it.  You can take your car for granted by not changing your motor oil every 3000 miles or never change your tires or perform any other maintenance.  You can take your own life for granted by neglecting the things good for your life, such as work, exercise, good nutrition.  To take things for granted means to not be serious about them (remember the one hundred apples).

So returning to the original post, how would you translate this phrase: 

_He takes his wife for granted._

A woman loves her husband enough to work, cook, clean, raise children, and he shows her no appreciation.  This can go the other way, that a man works hard to make money, and his wife just takes his money and spends it.  In short, she took her husband for granted.

Given all this, what, then, is the best way to express the same sentiment of "Please, don't take me for granted"?


----------



## Andrey05

RhoKappa said:


> Wow, this is getting complex, but I like the answers I've had on this thread so far.
> 
> So returning to the original post, how would you translate this phrase:
> 
> _He takes his wife for granted._


 
Again, RhoKappa, there does not exist a one-to-one idiom in Rusiian that would be applicable to all the cases when 'to take for granted' is. If it's about someone's wife, I'd say

Он не ценит свою жену. 

But the verb ценить (to appreciate) is not applicable to the second case:



RhoKappa said:


> Given all this, what, then, is the best way to express the same sentiment of "Please, don't take me for granted"?


 
I would translate it as 'Не будь [со мной] таким эгоистом!' (see my posts above).


----------



## dec-sev

> You can take your car for granted by not changing your motor oil every 3000 miles or never change your tires or perform any other maintenance.



_Ты не бережешь машину.
Он не бережет двигатель._

We also has an expression _наплевательское отношение_, which according to my dictionary can be translated as  _devil-may-care / couldn't-care-less attitude (towards)_. I’m not sure if it can be considered a synonym for “to take something for granted”. Still:
_Он наплевательски относится своей жене.
Он наплевательски относится к машине. 
Would you not spit at me? — Не мог бы ты относиться ко мне не так наплевательски?_

Thank you for opening this thread. I had known only one meaning of this expression. Namely, accepting or assuming something without question.


----------



## elemika

Yes, 
we can't find an appropriate idiom with universal meaning which could work well in all these examples. 
So the answers are rather interpretations than translations )
But in each case we try to express the lack of appreciation... and the mode depends on the subject and situation.

To take for granted=воспринимать как должное
                            воспринимать как само собой разумеющееся
                            не ценить
                            не испытывать благодарности
                            наплевательски относиться
                            не замечать (быть эгоистом, думать только о себе)
                            использовать без зазрения совести.

Don't take me for granted     = я тебе не: Золушка,  половая тряпка, прислуга, бесплатное приложение, .....
                                          = мог(ла) бы и поблагодарить, оценить, сказать спасибо.....
                                          = подумай и обо мне, не будь эгоистом, не используй меня на дармовщину....

And so on .....


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> _Ты не бережешь машину._
> _Он не бережет двигатель._
> 
> We also has an expression _наплевательское отношение_, which according to my dictionary can be translated as _devil-may-care / couldn't-care-less attitude (towards)_. I’m not sure if it can be considered a synonym for “to take something for granted”. Still:
> _Он наплевательски относится к своей жене._
> _Он наплевательски относится к машине. _


 
Very close, dec-sev, but I feel it's not quite exact: _Он наплевательски относится к своей жене _only means he doesn't care about his wife, but the phrase 'he takes her for granted' implies that the wife is making effort to pumper him which he does not appreciate. In a way, it's a bit more than _наплевательски относиться._ Moreover, _Он наплевательски относится_ also means that he could be abusing her (slapping etc) which is NOT in the meaning of 'for granted': he's unthankful, but not abusive.


----------



## elemika

Может быть, _не дорожить_?

Не дорожить женой, машиной, другом, ....


----------



## Andrey05

elemika said:


> Может быть, _не дорожить_?
> 
> Не дорожить женой, машиной, другом, ....


 
That's a good one as well, just like не ценить, не замечать. In fact, I like many versions from your previous post, too, except those suggesting an abusive behaviour like наплевательски относиться, использовать без зазрения совести, я тебе не: Золушка, половая тряпка, прислуга, бесплатное приложение, не используй меня на дармовщину (which implies he is *forcing* her to work/clean the house etc).


----------



## polysonic

_He takes his wife for granted.

_My variants:

Он ни во что не ставит свою жену.
Он не считается со своей женой.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> _
> Он ни во что не ставит свою жену.
> _


_Применительно к другим ситауциям:
Недооцененный работник:
(1)Он ни во что не ставит мою работу. 
Машина:
(2)Он ни во что не ставит свою машину. 
Странно, в обоих случаях речь идет о чем-то неодушевленном, но (1), по-моему вполне подойдет, в то время как (2) не звучит. Как думаете?


elemika said:



			Самое первое, что приходит в голову в такой ситуации -
"Хоть бы спасибо сказал (-а/-и)".
		
Click to expand...

Just for fun  :
"Ну что нужно сказать дяде?"
И ребенок уже вспомнил что именно он должен сказать, но пауза затянулась до неприличия, и как не странно, мальчик это понимает. Он стоит и краснеет и единственное, что он хочет, это чтобы его оставили в покое. Но не тут до было, подаривший конфету наколоняется и будто масла в огонь: "Don't take me for granted, you little bastard"_


----------



## elemika

Ну да, топает ногой и кричит: "Да за кого ты меня принимаешь!"

В принципе, лексикон обиженных и недооцененных неисчерпаем....

Можно и так: Don't take me for granted - Не думай (не считай), что мне грош цена...


----------

